# OT: Scottie Pippen's Son plays at Collins Hill H.S.



## Showtyme

http://www.ajc.com/sports/content/sports/highschool/stories/0203shadow.html

I just saw this posted in the Bulls forum. I actually live in the suburbs of Atlanta and I am moving to ATL for a job after law school, so maybe I'll be in these forums a bit more. 

But my house is in Suwanee, and Collins Hill H.S. is literally a five minute walk. As a Bulls fan from youth, Scottie Pippen's son playing in a 500-foot radius of my house is sort of exciting.

There's a bunch of other talents from legacies in the Atlanta area. It appears that the high school game is pretty hot from around here, as there's plenty of successful ones in the NBA now, huh.


----------



## ATLien

When I was in High School, my school played a team in the playoffs that had Patrick Ewing's son and Shareef Abdur-Rahim's brother, so you aren't joking.. Would love to see you posting more round here. 

I dunno about no Suwanee. I live in the suburbs of Atlanta too, closer to Decatur.


----------

